

Chasing the Dread Pirate Roberts - bmajz
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2014/11/26/365510643/episode-585-chasing-the-dread-pirate-roberts

======
garrettgrimsley
You'd be better off reading some of Gwern's posts about Silk Road, as this NPR
piece contains fundamental inaccuracies.

[http://www.gwern.net/Silk%20Road](http://www.gwern.net/Silk%20Road)

------
arto
> The Dread Pirate believed in total economic freedom, but in order to make
> his market work, he had to do some very bad things.

WTF. As if unsubstantiated, increasingly dubious allegations were actual
established fact.

Read some quality reporting from Patrick Howell O'Neill instead:
[http://www.dailydot.com/authors/patrick-howell-
oneill/](http://www.dailydot.com/authors/patrick-howell-oneill/)

